# 16" Alloys wanted



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all
I'm in need of a set of 16" 5 spoke standard alloys for my 2006 Fiat Autotrail, does anyone have any contacts I may get these from?
Regards Chetty


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Chetty - there are lots of people around dealing with alloys, have you googled for them, or a Fiat dealer would be able to get you some - the Commercial side obviously...

Carol


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Are these any good?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/High-Load-Alloy-wheels-16-FIAT-DUCATO-MAXI-FREE-DEL_W0QQitemZ360158934217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_CarParts_Acc_Wheels_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET?hash=item53db2534c9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

some here wheels


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Gosh twinky what a price - do they make the mh go faster - or why - or is it just to do with looks, never have understood why you spend something extra like that.... but hey maybe I am a tight-wad....

Carol

PS - Carol my maiden name was Scott - but I am not - just seem to have got a few of their characteristics!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try Tyresave.co.uk


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've no experience buying alloys for a Ducato, but when I was looking for some for a VW T4 some years back I was advised to ensure that not only did the alloys have to be the right size, but equally importantly they must be rated for the weight of the vehicle (i.e. commercial not just car rating).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Plastic wleel trims look nice at a fraction of the price, and cheaper to replace.


Dave P


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi.
Flebay 360158934217
I got a set for £389. Fully load rated Nice wheels & most importantly no fiddley bits. Very easy to clean.
G.*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh £389 thats the price of a two weeks holiday

Dave P


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would go for the OEM Fiat Alloys on Ebay as normally OEM Alloys are far better made and you will know that they are ably to take the extra weight. 


I love alloys and think they look far better on any vehicle. 



+ don't forget you will get an extra bit of pay load :wink: :wink: 



Richard...


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

At over a £1000 security now comes to mind.

Anyone know where you can buy locking wheel nuts (studs) for these wheels?

Fiat don't do them, neither do most of the alloy wheel suppliers.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi Dave.
I can still have holidays. I don't have a money pit motorbike any more & I am sure you know what that feels like !
Graham.*


----------

